# EXPERIENCE for PE EXAM



## schok108 (Nov 5, 2010)

I am filling forms for April exam. (Virginia State)

(1) The experience verifier has to be P.E.?

(2) To earn one year of experience for Doctorate degree, do I need to fill Experience Verification Form? or by default they count the experience. (per degree verification)

Thanks,


----------



## NEED2009 (Nov 12, 2010)

please check with your State for rules on submitting PE Exam since each state are different.


----------



## avd (Jan 4, 2011)

NEED2009 said:


> please check with your State for rules on submitting PE Exam since each state are different.



Basically, fill out all your experience and they figure out what your credit is.


----------

